
$5 World's Smallest Linux Server. With Wi-Fi - bokenator
https://onion.io/kickstarter
======
HoopleHead
Can we have some sort of "actually exists" flag for HN? I'm sick of clicking
on stories about interesting sounding products, only to find I'm actually
taken to some crowd-funding campaign page.

If you give me enough money up front, I'll probably find a way to start
breeding unicorns that shit gold bars. But I'm not going to be penning
"Unicorn Excretes Bullion" headlines just yet.

------
teh_klev
From the other week but with direct link to the KS fund raiser:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12127161)

